# "Lite Catch" scores!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a quick report,,,,, we went 3 for 6 today. Had a ball! Pic's tomorrow. Might even be a big green egg pic!










Looks like i need to talk to my camera man reel crazy!!



















That is how the looked later!!

Tobbe caught 2 and i caught 1. WayneO was Capt. for the day. We spotted a pair, then a tripple, then a single. What a nice day on the water!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Scott.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Scott, waiting on the pics.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats awesome Scott!!!!:bowdown


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice scott.. Does that mean you went over and got your buckets back..ahaha


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

3 for 6 Scott? It's a good thing Tobe is good at what she does with metal >>>>>oke But if you play baseball, that's awesome!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about Scott....What's the water temp?

Jimmy


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to know the weight Scott. 

I already know you know how to catch fish???????????


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I did go and get one of my buckets back!! Tobbe's fish was 42.9#'s. The water temp was right at 68 most of the day. These fish look to be migratory fish. It's on!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on them jokers!!!! They look better on the BGE!!!:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

REAL NICE!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job team LITECATCH:clap:clap...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations, looks like a good dinner on the grill right there!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Scott and Crew!! I agree with Jason They look better on the BGE!!! Wish my Boat had a Tower:banghead


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad to see Scott. Hopefully that's good news from here on out. Don't want a repeat of the last couple of years.

Chris


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE CATCH LITE CATCH!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE CATCH LITE CATCH!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Scott, way to go:bowdown


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

"Great Scott" Scott. Nice cobes.

Good luck for the rest of the tourny.

Greg M


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry bout the pics scott.. guess i need to start wearin my glasses more... 

ps that was some very tasty cobia... cooked some up on my lame old gas grill , smeared it butter on both sides and sprinkled with cajun seasoning... awesome...

ps ps.. 

i really need to get out there, cause it has been going off since saturday... 

rich


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Scott and Crew!:clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Scott!!!!

I know this is your favorite fishing time of year. 

Glad you are hookin up!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE!!!!!! VERY NICE FISH!!!:clap


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratsguys !!! What away to break the ice ! :clap Man you gotta give me that recipe, ( just in case I get a chance to try it out).Haven't egged the first piece of fish yet:banghead:banghead


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

I can hear the grill sizzling and my mouth begins to water!!1


----------

